
Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz - Tomte
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rinderkennzeichnungs-_und_Rindfleischetikettierungs%C3%BCberwachungsaufgaben%C3%BCbertragungsgesetz
======
tincholio
I remember this word coming up in /r/calligraphy as a joke, and doing it in
three scripts, just for kicks:
[https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3799/12643089914_a2fe5b5f5f_k...](https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3799/12643089914_a2fe5b5f5f_k.jpg)

------
jerzzhang
I love the German language! An even longer German word is
Grundstücksverkehrsgenehmigungszuständigkeitsübertragungsverordnung
(regulation for the approval of delegating the responsibility to allow traffic
on premises) [http://www.sprachschach.de/das-laengste-deutsche-
wort/](http://www.sprachschach.de/das-laengste-deutsche-wort/)

------
liamcardenas
So this is why HN’s width was larger than my phone screen

------
mooman219
German usually packs descriptions into "single words" by starting with some
base, like "meat" and further qualifying it with other adjectives but without
a space. You can get away with not knowing every part of the word and still
get the gist of it in the same way you might not know a word in "Cattle
marking and beef labeling supervision duties delegation law" but still get the
gist. This is an oversimplification of course.

------
jasoneckert
genau!

